# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada

## fernando1997

Estimados tengo una pequeña planta ubicada en Lima para procesar 1000Kg de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostado calidad exportaciòn. si estas interesado en realizar pequeñas exportaciones nosotros te podemos vender nuestro producto a precio competitivo.  Cel: 999499208  fernando1997@gmail.com  menciona este aviso de AgroForum.Temas similares: VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA. Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de sacha inchi de Ecuador Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Sacha Inchi

----------

